# Deer Blind



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice blind, and good info.
Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Excellent thread!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work


----------



## ShepFL (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the thread!! That should make Momma happy! I will make a slightly elevated version due to rains in FLA. Now I have something to take up my time on the wx at home besides yard work and laundry!!


----------



## tappedandtagged (Jan 18, 2011)

ShepFL said:


> Thanks for the thread!! That should make Momma happy! I will make a slightly elevated version due to rains in FLA. Now I have something to take up my time on the wx at home besides yard work and laundry!!


Post some pics of yours when you're done. I'm always trying to learn some more! If you're building it in Florida, might go for a bit bigger version. I made mine on the small side since I wanted to be able to warm it up with a buddy heater, but farther south, that might not be an issue. If you make it 4x8 you will have very little ply board waste and enough room to take the Mrs., JR and the dog!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah and you can keep the Wasp Nest... No thank you, but the Blind is freakin sweet. I think I am going to send this to my Brother-In-Law and make him make me one at my hunting grounds in Kentucky, since I am in California. Love having other people do my work for me. Not really, but I aint hauling this thing to Kentucky. I dont think I can check it at the Airport.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

For deadening the floors sound, I'd increase the number of joists, skip the double layer of OSB, and double up some exterior or marine grade carpet with the rubber backing.

If that's not sufficient, you can put closed cell foam (the pink stuff) board under it, or get a few cans of "great stuff" spray foam and hit the bottom with that.

I'd avoid any fiberglass insulation, as the mice will probably decide it's the best nest material ever, and you know what that means...

Also, regarding camo paint - the deer don't care what your blind looks like. They're used to houses and sheds not attacking them, so if it's just another "box" out in the woods, they're likely to get used to it pretty quick and stop caring that it's even there.


----------



## tappedandtagged (Jan 18, 2011)

Shootin Jim said:


> For deadening the floors sound, I'd increase the number of joists, skip the double layer of OSB, and double up some exterior or marine grade carpet with the rubber backing.
> 
> If that's not sufficient, you can put closed cell foam (the pink stuff) board under it, or get a few cans of "great stuff" spray foam and hit the bottom with that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea about the "great stuff" spray foam!! 

And thanks all for the positive posts! This took me quite some time to compile. Glad yall enjoyed it.


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been wanting to build something similar to place on a buddy's land for years, but he'd never commit to the funds for them (even part). So now I have my own land, and I'm all about making some permanent ground blinds.

I'd also suggest getting some screen for the windows. Might as well keep the skeeters out as much as possible. Just staple it around the frames and replace it when you put too many holes in it.


----------



## tappedandtagged (Jan 18, 2011)

For cheap lumber, find a lumber yard that sells trusses for houses. Every so often they'll make a batch the wrong size or something. You can buy the wood by the trailer or truck load for a flat fee. For my local lumber yard scrap bin, its about $10 for a pickup truck or $15 for a trailer, all you can haul. Its a little weather worn and some is warped from moisture, but you can easily dig enough out for a deer blind to put in the woods! Still gotta buy the plyboard though.


----------

